# Whats a good price for a super blackhawk?



## USAFgsm (Dec 18, 2006)

Found a used (but you can hardly tell anyone has ever touched it) Super Blackhawk with blued finish and 7.5 inch barrel. The pawn shop is asking $499. I was thinking about going in there and offering 400 and maybe give 425 if I have to. with the information I have given you, what would you pay for it? 

Thanks


----------



## Blkhawk73 (Sep 2, 2006)

i'm guessing it'sa New Model. For that price, you can almost buy new. How many sub-$500 SBh's ya wnat? heck how bout SBH's under $400. saw one today priced at $325 that was in darn nice shape - proberly 90%.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2008)

Blkhawk73 said:


> i'm guessing it'sa New Model. For that price, you can almost buy new. How many sub-$500 SBh's ya wnat? heck how bout SBH's under $400. saw one today priced at $325 that was in darn nice shape - proberly 90%.


Agree sounds a little on the steep side.


----------



## USAFgsm (Dec 18, 2006)

Damn! Ok then looks like i'll pass this one up! What do you think would be a good offer, as if they would take it?

Thanks guys!


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

USAFgsm: Sir; I'm not there; but used price $325-$375.00+-
in NC


----------



## USAFgsm (Dec 18, 2006)

Dang im glad i asked you guys before i bought it! I knew there was a reason i hated pawn shops...


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Click on the following link. Then click on continue. Enter your zipcode and you will see the going price for new in your area.

http://www.galleryofguns.com/GunLoc...|Super+Blackhawk')+ORDER+BY+manuf,+unk2,+unk3

:smt1099


----------



## tomgreensr9 (Jan 26, 2008)

brand new blackhawk at my friends shop is 425.00


----------

